# my quite small but ever growing mac collection



## Sarah (Jan 7, 2006)

well here it is (sorry for some bad pic quality)


----------



## Hoodie (Jan 7, 2006)

Not small at all. Nice collection!


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 7, 2006)

You call that small?!  I think that would subsidize two semesters' worth of books for me!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 7, 2006)

That aint a small collection! Great stuff!


----------



## Becki (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow great collection!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 7, 2006)

Now thats not a small collection! lol I've been using mac for two years and havent gotten that big of a collection hehe lucky you i like it got a lot of great colors and I love the lipsticks too, can you tell me the name of the 2nd, 3rd, and 5th lipsticks you got there?


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jan 8, 2006)

man... if you depotted, you could get nine free lipsticks. pshhh small my butt.


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 8, 2006)

whatchu talkin' bout small. girl thats like the perfect collection to me.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Just seems pretty small compared to some peoples on here hehe


----------



## Sarah (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_Now thats not a small collection! lol I've been using mac for two years and havent gotten that big of a collection hehe lucky you i like it got a lot of great colors and I love the lipsticks too, can you tell me the name of the 2nd, 3rd, and 5th lipsticks you got there?_

 
sure they are 2. Lingerie, 3. Creme de la femme and 5. Petal lure


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Argh!!! That's what you call small??!!? DO YOU ALL HAVE DISCERNMENT MALFUNCTIONS?!? *knocksheadonthetable*


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jan 8, 2006)

wow thats heaps. nice collection


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 8, 2006)

not small...


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

wow. love it ...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 11, 2006)

Love the lustreglasses! It's not that small a collection, it's nice.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

What Is So Small About Your Collection It Is Huge!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## peike (Jan 11, 2006)

It is still bigger than mine. Love your pigments


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 12, 2006)

awesome collection! It's not small by any means


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 15, 2006)

*chokes* thats SMALL? wow, mines must be nonexistent then! hahah beautiful collection though


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 15, 2006)

that is not small! but its great!!!


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great! But not small


----------



## cyens (Jan 15, 2006)

thats not small, you see mine and yours is called  hudge!!!


----------



## Walelia (Jan 15, 2006)

HUGE collection! Very, very nice, I wish I had one like that


----------



## luckyme (Jan 15, 2006)

I see a big B2M potential here!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I see a big B2M potential here!_

 
I'm to scared to depot my shadows incase I break them.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2006)

^ I feel your pain! I'm afraid I'd get all clutzy with mine, so they stay in their pots. I've got way too many for my own good, too.


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

That is so not small.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------

